# casualty81 - posting problems



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

casualty81,

Got your message, but your email address is bouncing back from the server. So if you see this and you are logged in, you should now be able to post.

PM me your correct email address and I will get it fixed for you.

Chris


----------

